# Burnt Spaghetti Sauce



## Mary1939 (Nov 6, 2011)

I would like to know how to take the burn tast out of my saggetti scauce


----------



## merstar (Nov 6, 2011)

Add a little sugar, to taste.


----------



## Rocklobster (Nov 6, 2011)

merstar said:


> Add a little sugar, to taste.


That's pretty much all you can do. If it is really burnt there isn't much else you can do.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 6, 2011)

I don't think anything will help.  Try the sugar but I think you'll just end up with sweet burned sauce.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Nov 6, 2011)

Mary1939 said:


> I would like to know how to take the burn tast out of my saggetti scauce


Unfortunately, I think the only thing you can do is start over. When something burns, the flavor is in there for good.


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 6, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I don't think anything will help.  Try the sugar but I think you'll just end up with sweet burned sauce.



+1


Sorry about your sauce


----------



## jpe (Nov 6, 2011)

No way --

You're asking someone who has done it 10+ times

Try this next time -

Redirect Notice


----------



## Mary1939 (Nov 6, 2011)

What I did do Is gently dump the scauce into another kettel and and go from there the burnt taste did not get into all the scauce thank heavens My scauce was saved! I sure had a bad kettel to scrub I did put a dash of sugar in It any way Thank you for the imput


----------



## JoshuaNY (Nov 6, 2011)

Im glad it turned out ok.


----------



## niquejim (Nov 6, 2011)

Mary1939 said:


> What I did do Is gently dump the scauce into another kettel and and go from there the burnt taste did not get into all the scauce thank heavens My scauce was saved! I sure had a bad kettel to scrub I did put a dash of sugar in It any way Thank you for the imput


 
Welcome to DC


----------



## buckytom (Nov 6, 2011)

like mary said (welcome, mary) as soon as you notice that your sauce burned, don't scrape anything up. just pour off the better part into a new pot and go from there adding more tomatoes and extras. it's the blackened stuff stuck to the pot that's bitter.

believe me, in an effort to learn how to make good tomato sauces and not always the time to do it well, i've burned a few in my day.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 6, 2011)

Glad you were able to salvage your sauce, Mary!

Welcome to DC!


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 6, 2011)

Welcome to DC, Mary.  If you want to never burn your sauce again, you'll need a heat diffuser.  Check out this recent discussion here.........

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f88/thingy-for-stove-top-between-pan-and-fire-75683.html


----------



## jennyema (Nov 6, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Welcome to DC, Mary.  If you want to never burn your sauce again, you'll need a heat diffuser.  Check out this recent discussion here.........
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f88/thingy-for-stove-top-between-pan-and-fire-75683.html



Or use the oven rather than the stove.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 6, 2011)

I've been lucky.  Have never burned spaghetti sauce, have always done it on the stovetop.


----------



## jpe (Nov 7, 2011)

_it's the blackened stuff stuck to the pot that's bitter._

Really depends how long it's been cooking with the burbt bottom there - have found the taste percolates up - enough so that doesn't pay to spoil a meal - just chuck it out if you detect the burnt taste.

here's a picture of the diffuser here - it's from above but the forum obfuscates what it's a link to,

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=kcdi...0&ndsp=48&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:0&biw=1828&bih=995


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 7, 2011)

I burnt chili one time, and the scorched flavor was all through the chili.  On a whim, I added maple syrup to the burnt chili.  It change the scorched flavor into a wonderful smoky flavor.  

I'm glad you were able to save your sauce.  The above info is for when you've scorched it bad enough to have to take drastic measures, and go into experimental mode.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## jpe (Nov 7, 2011)

_I burnt chili one time, and the scorched flavor was all through the chili. On a whim, I added maple syrup to the burnt chili. It change the scorched flavor into a wonderful smoky flavor. _

Put a monkey at the piano - and wait long enough - you will get Beethoven  

Glad you found solace with your maple syrup - but over the years I have wasted a lot of good stuff and time trying to recover 'mistakes' - throwing good money after bad - as they say - many times it's just best to close your eyes and dump - and start over


----------



## babetoo (Nov 7, 2011)

welcome to d.c.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 8, 2011)

jpe said:


> _I burnt chili one time, and the scorched flavor was all through the chili. On a whim, I added maple syrup to the burnt chili. It change the scorched flavor into a wonderful smoky flavor. _
> 
> Put a monkey at the piano - and wait long enough - you will get Beethoven
> 
> Glad you found solace with your maple syrup - but over the years I have wasted a lot of good stuff and time trying to recover 'mistakes' - throwing good money after bad - as they say - many times it's just best to close your eyes and dump - and start over



The chili was for a cookoff and I was representing our local farmer's market.  I couldn't let them down.  I put together the flavors in my head and was fairly certain I could transform the chili into something that was worth entering.  I got loads of compliments on it.

What I'm saying is that as you experience more situations, and learn to play flavors around in your head, you can sometimes, and I mean just sometimes, fix something that's gone awry.

Of course I've also burned sauces beyond repair.  But you don't learn anything new if you don't try things.  I will always make an educated guess as to how to fix something that I goofed up.  It's who I am.

Alas, I'm no Beethoven.  I am, however, a talented amateur.

Oh, and lest I stick my foot in my mouth, I didn't take offense at your comment.  Rather, I was just pointing out a need in some, including myself, to repair things.  Sometimes it works, and sometimes it doesn't.  But it always teaches me something valuable, even if the lesson is to throw the mess away.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## jpe (Nov 8, 2011)

I agree absolutely!

My background was originally as a chemical engineer so I have turened the kitchen into a laboratory on actually too many occasions. Eg - I am the one posting about trying yeast in place of BP/BS. etc etc - but that has mostly been a winner.

And I was sincere about being glad you found the maple syrup.

It's just that the empirical results of trying to correct burned vegetables have been very poor. (I too often go off to another room and have left the heat too high too long - even with the diffuser)

I've been referring to burned taste with vegetables - I've found that one can overblast meat to almost anything and it will still be edible - even almost to the point of ashes - 

And as I said - if one has left the stuff on heat so where it's been bubbling and simmering a while above the burnt crust - the bitter taste will have pervaded to the point it's damn difficult to overcome.

Generally a 'too much' correction is a difficult nut to crack - especially with salt, sugar,habanero-type chili etc. - only doubling, tripling quantities tends to work.

Trying is indeed fun - and serendipity has its rewards - but often the result is a flush and a grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 8, 2011)

jpe said:


> I agree absolutely!
> 
> My background was originally as a chemical engineer so I have turened the kitchen into a laboratory on actually too many occasions. Eg - I am the one posting about trying yeast in place of BP/BS. etc etc - but that has mostly been a winner.
> 
> ...


 
Been there, done that.  My worst cae of ruined food due to the above mentioned "too high, too long, was out of the room" scenario involved a frying pan, calves liver, tomato sauce, and seasonings.  As you said, most meats burn fairly well.  This is not true of liver and tomato.  The house was filled with the most terrible odor.  I never could get the bad odor/flavor out of the pan.  I had to toss not only the food, but the pan as well.  The worst part is, I burned food for the same reasons later on.  

I rarely leave the kitchen anymore until the meal is done, or at least set a timer or two.  I guess I did eventually learn enough to avoid that mistake, at least most of the time.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## pengyou (Nov 8, 2011)

One other think you can try - if you have the patience - usually the burnt part has "skinned"...if you carefully sift through the sauce you can find that and remove it - that helps a little.  Also, if you make it a bit more spicy - maybe with hot sauce or even more garlic, or my favorite to use when making spaghetti is a korean ketchup-type sauce that has ketchup and sweet chili.  I have been told that putting a potato into a soup or sauce will absorb excess spices...not sure about burnt taste though.  Obviously...i have done this myself...a few times actually.  Now I usually use a crock pot to cook it in.  I don't have a good heavy simmering pan.


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 8, 2011)

I am glad that you didn't dump it. If you don't scrape the bottom part out of the pan, it usually works, as you found out.  I usually add a dash of cinnamon to my sauce instead of sugar.


----------

